# spx/tekin



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

I currentrly use the spx,I currently had a med prob.so not running.I hear word from the track that the tekin is much better,is it a fad from someone turning some quick laps at practice,we do have a nat driver at our track,or is the speed control along with your laptop the only way to get extra performance from your bl system?we hae a high traction outdoor track.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

As long as it is not a regulated track where they check your speed controls, the Tekin with the 203 program or the Mamba Max Pro are the speed controls to have. I have a SPX and it is nowhere close to the Mamba that I am running now. I don't think it is a fad. The esc companies are working on a lot of new stuff right now but most of them are not legal for big races. The SPX is a great esc as long as that's what everybody else is running. I would say in the next few months the tekin with the new software and the mamba will be legal everywhere


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

smoothie said:


> As long as it is not a regulated track where they check your speed controls, the Tekin with the 203 program or the Mamba Max Pro are the speed controls to have. I have a SPX and it is nowhere close to the Mamba that I am running now. I don't think it is a fad. The esc companies are working on a lot of new stuff right now but most of them are not legal for big races. The SPX is a great esc as long as that's what everybody else is running. I would say in the next few months the tekin with the new software and the mamba will be legal everywhere


+1 for the Mamba, the price is right too.:thumbsup:


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

what do you mean a regulated track?I was told that our classes such as rcgt could'nt use a diamond sc.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I mean that at most of the big races like the BRL and the Snowbirds, they look at what speed control you are using and what programs you are running. They ruled Tekin's new software and the Mamba esc illegal for the BRL races. In that case the most popular esc was the LRP SPX.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

smoothie said:


> I mean that at most of the big races like the BRL and the Snowbirds, they look at what speed control you are using and what programs you are running. They ruled Tekin's new software and the Mamba esc illegal for the BRL races. In that case the most popular esc was the LRP SPX.


Yep in which case you can run the older version of Tekin software and still race. Tekin is without a doubt the best bang for the buck in the ESC war right now, 203 proved just what they are capable of. The RS/RS Pro is an awesome ESC.


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

So,in that case,the newer software is not to be used at races like the Snowbirds?Seems like the old battery wars.In stock class,such as 17-5, on or offroad where speed and punch is needed this along with the other manufact that are starting to use this are the only way to get the spec classes to be on a level feild?Some will say drive better,but there is very close times at our local races.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't believe it is allowed at the Snowbirds but I will not be running there this year, however, I do think they will make them legal soon after the birds


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

Anything that was questionable in regard to a level feild by ROAR it seems was not allowed.The sc's are okayed so it is a lost discusion.Inovation is what keeps the sport active.All the top brands of sc's are good and it is a business for them.Enough said by me,from a lower a main in all the major races that I have run to date to a top half of the a is possible with the new hardware?without assistance I will use what I have to keep on having fun and try to be a good representative to the sport. 







i


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

hermanp said:


> So,in that case,the newer software is not to be used at races like the Snowbirds?Seems like the old battery wars.In stock class,such as 17-5, on or offroad where speed and punch is needed this along with the other manufact that are starting to use this are the only way to get the spec classes to be on a level feild?Some will say drive better,but there is very close times at our local races.


All I can speak for is oval at Snowbirds, Tekin 203 is allowed in all classes EXCEPT 17.5 Tour Truck where they are following TOUR rules for that class ONLY.

I my knowledge road is running 203.


----------

